# Pearl Sunshine Beauty Powder-Barbie Loves Mac



## Covergirl913 (Jul 17, 2008)

Any NW 45 + who have this product have any reviews? I'm thinking of swaping for this item. Not too sure how this works for darker ladies. Thanks.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 17, 2008)

Well i have it and I'm an NC50. Hmmm it MAY look a bit ashy on very dark skin, though don't hold me to that.


----------



## Covergirl913 (Jul 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Well i have it and I'm an NC50. Hmmm it MAY look a bit ashy on very dark skin, though don't hold me to that._

 

do you like it? How do you use the product? any specific reviews...I am NW 45.


----------



## Covergirl913 (Jul 18, 2008)

Come on ladies....I know mac has had a gazillion releases since this, but I'm sure some of us remember this....


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Covergirl913* 

 
_do you like it? How do you use the product? any specific reviews...I am NW 45._

 
I love it. I apply it on the apples of my cheekbones over blusher. I have it on in this pic (excuse the pouting). It's creating the glow on my cheeks.


----------



## Covergirl913 (Jul 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_I love it. I apply it on the apples of my cheekbones over blusher. I have it on in this pic (excuse the pouting). It's creating the glow on my cheeks.
_

 


Thanks!!


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 19, 2008)

No probs.


----------



## lunastars (Jul 21, 2008)

I think it would work well with slightly darker skin tones has it is highly pigmented imo


----------

